# New here and question about my puppy.



## snowcupid (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi - we just adopted Sam and were told by the shelter that she is three and a half months and is German Shepard - but to me she looks like she might have Doberman in her? I guess because of her face. She is super smart - already learning how to sit and shake hands and fetching and she is getting along with our other dogs, although she wants to be the boss.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

i'm no expert, but i don't think that is a purebred GSD. the white on the chest isn't normal to see. I'm not sure if there's doberman in there, but I don't think your pup is 100% shepherd. sure is cute though


----------



## Movin64 (Aug 23, 2012)

I am no expert also , but it does not look like all Gsd either , but good looking dog. the being the boss is nervousness and trying to be the Dominate male of the pack :laugh:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

OMG! She looks like my daughter's dog
But def not GSD - interesting to see what mixes folks come up with. How big?
We figured maybe beagle and *something*


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

this is a "German Shepherd" forum but all dogs are welcome.



snowcupid said:


> Hi - we just adopted Sam and were told by the shelter that she is
> 
> >>>>> three and a half months and is German Shepard <<<<<
> 
> - but to me she looks like she might have Doberman in her? I guess because of her face. She is super smart - already learning how to sit and shake hands and fetching and she is getting along with our other dogs, although she wants to be the boss.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sam is a good looking pup. I bet Sam ends up being one of the best dog's you have ever had. Enjoy!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I dunno, I can see some Dobe in there. Cute puppers!


----------



## snowcupid (Feb 21, 2013)

snowcupid said:


> Hi - we just adopted Sam and were told by the shelter that she is three and a half months and is German Shepard - but to me she looks like she might have Doberman in her? I guess because of her face. She is super smart - already learning how to sit and shake hands and fetching and she is getting along with our other dogs, although she wants to be the boss.





doggiedad said:


> this is a "German Shepherd" forum but all dogs are welcome.


Ha ha- that's what I get for not proofreading.


----------

